# Dad's Turkey



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

This season the hunt snuck up on me, but was still able to find some birdsfor my dad. The day before the hunt we found an area that had several birds gobbling in it but didn't want to go in and disturb them, so we just went in early the next morning. They had been feeding in some fields below their roost in the mornings and evenings, so we decided to be right on the trail they travel every morning first thing. When we got set up we could hear seven or eight birds gobbling in the roost. We started to hear them flying down from the roost and of course we hear a four wheeler comming up the mountain and parks right behind us and starts calling. The birds then went higher up the mountain. After waiting for a while we decided that it wasn't going to work, so we got up and moved higher up on the mountain. After hiking for a while we could here some hens calling over the brow of a hill. I send my dad up in front of me another 40 yards and started to call. After a minute or two, three jakes and a handfull of hens came over the brow of the hill. I kept calling and was convinced we had seen all we were going to see so I moved up by my dad and started to get another plan put together. The turkeys over the hill were still being pretty vocal so I pulled my call out again and started "messing around with them". Just as me and my dad were getting up to move to a new location I saw another red head pop up over the hill. I watched it and after he came a little closer I could see he had a longer beard. My dad pulled up and shot at around 45 yards. He dropped like a rock. It has a 9" beard and spurs that are just under an inch. It was a great way to kick off easter weekend.
[attachment=3:73t795ex]turkey.JPG[/attachment:73t795ex]
[attachment=2:73t795ex]turkey1.JPG[/attachment:73t795ex]
[attachment=0:73t795ex]turkey3.JPG[/attachment:73t795ex]
[attachment=1:73t795ex]turkey2.JPG[/attachment:73t795ex]


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice bird sound like you had a great hunt.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

That's awesome, tell your dad congrats.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Fantastic!


----------

